# P 239



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

I've had a P239 .40 for weeks and just had no time to fire it. Got down to business today.

Usually the .40 cal pistols are sharp on recoil but this pistol was like a 9mm.

Dead on accuracy and the trigger got better with use. I got this gun as a "throw in" on a trade for another pistols I wanted and now, I have found why the P 239 is so popular.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

And this in the HK area why?


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

Wrong forum, but the P239 is great.


----------

